# Can Anyone recommend a Quality TaiChi School in Manhattan?



## 0kap1 (May 3, 2018)

New to the soft arts and unfamiliar with Manhattan schools.
Possibly Yang style.
Any suggestions would be welcome. Thanks.


----------

